# Milan: bocciato il Voluntary. La Uefa dirà no. C'è il Settlement.



## admin (6 Dicembre 2017)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.


La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.

*Corriere dello Sport*: L'Uefa ha bocciato il piano del Milan. Domani la comunicazione ufficiale. Il club rossonero subirà una multa più vincoli al mercato.


*Giovanni Capuano: "La Uefa non crede al piano di Fassone e Yonghong Li. L'approvazione del VA sarebbe stato una approvazione della bontà dell'operazione dei mesi scorsi, una scelta politica che la Uefa ha rifiutato di fare. Sarà impossibile ripetere campagne da oltre 200 milioni, e rappresenterà un ostacolo tutt'altro che irrilevante per riportare il club ad alti livelli.*


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ed alla fine i cattivi giornalai ebbero ragione.

Bella botta questa...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Bella botta anche perche e' da questa estate che Fassone tranquillizzava un po tutti dicendo che il Voluntary sarebbe stato approvato.

Niente, non ce ne dice bene una...


----------



## alcyppa (6 Dicembre 2017)

Disastro.

Mi sa che regna l'incompetenza più totale a Casa Milan.


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ringraziamo Silvio che è l'artefice di questo scempio e ringraziamo anche i signori Fassone e Mirabelli (ma soprattutto Fassone), perché con un Milan quarto in classifica e dei giocatori il cui valore fosse già aumentato sarebbe stata tutta un'altra cosa.

A questo Milan ora aspetterano quasi sicuramente anni di transizione e di mercato autofinanziato. Ovviamente, senza Champions il solo modo per autofinanziarsi sono le cessioni. 

Col settlement agreement non c'è cambio di proprietà che tenga. Ci si autofinanzia pure se ci prendesse Bill Gates. I giochetti stile PSG al momento li ha fatti soli il PSG, non si può sperare né auspicare escamotage di livello analogo


----------



## vanbasten (6 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## vanbasten (6 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo Silvio che è l'artefice di questo scempio e ringraziamo anche i signori Fassone e Mirabelli (ma soprattutto Fassone), *perché con un Milan quarto in classifica e dei giocatori il cui valore fosse già aumentato sarebbe stata tutta un'altra cosa.*
> 
> A questo Milan ora aspetterano quasi sicuramente anni di transizione e di mercato autofinanziato. Ovviamente, senza Champions il solo modo per autofinanziarsi sono le cessioni.
> 
> Col settlement agreement non c'è cambio di proprietà che tenga. Ci si autofinanzia pure se ci prendesse Bill Gates. I giochetti stile PSG al momento li ha fatti soli il PSG, non si può sperare né auspicare escamotage di livello analogo



Non cambierebbe nulla se fossimo al qaurto posto. Se ci compra bill gates può mettere sponsor microsoft dapertutto da 50 milioni all'anno.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo Silvio che è l'artefice di questo scempio e ringraziamo anche i signori Fassone e Mirabelli (ma soprattutto Fassone), perché con un Milan quarto in classifica e dei giocatori il cui valore fosse già aumentato sarebbe stata tutta un'altra cosa.
> 
> A questo Milan ora aspetterano quasi sicuramente anni di transizione e di mercato autofinanziato. Ovviamente, senza Champions il solo modo per autofinanziarsi sono le cessioni.
> 
> Col settlement agreement non c'è cambio di proprietà che tenga. Ci si autofinanzia pure se ci prendesse Bill Gates. I giochetti stile PSG al momento li ha fatti soli il PSG, non si può sperare né auspicare escamotage di livello analogo



Il settlement è la peggior mazzata che potesse capitarci.

Sarà autofinanziamento. E con l'autofinanziamento non si va da nessuna parte. A questo punto diventa anche impossibile pensare a Conte o roba simile.


----------



## siioca (7 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Non cambierebbe nulla se fossimo al qaurto posto. Se ci compra bill gates può mettere sponsor microsoft dapertutto da 50 milioni all'anno.



Adesso Li mettere come sponsor le miniere di fosforo...sembrava tanto sicuro Fassone.


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il settlement è la peggior mazzata che potesse capitarci.
> 
> Sarà autofinanziamento. E con l'autofinanziamento non si va da nessuna parte.



C'è da mettere la firma per fare un autofinanziamento intelligente come la Roma. Ma visto l'andazzo c'è da aspettarsi più l'autofinanziamento alla Thohir. 

E con un Milan low-cost manca solo il ritorno di Berlusconi, l'ital-Milan e Brocchi.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è da mettere la firma per fare un autofinanziamento intelligente come la Roma. Ma visto l'andazzo c'è da aspettarsi più l'autofinanziamento alla Thohir.
> 
> E con un Milan low-cost manca solo il ritorno di Berlusconi, l'ital-Milan e Brocchi.



Quello mi spaventa ancor di più, oggi.

Avrebbe anche la scusa, servita su piatto d'argento, per non spendere. Il suo sogno.


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.



con una proprietà vera e reale, con soldi propri avrebbero sicuramente dato l'ok, nessuno sano di mente potrebbe fidarsi di un tizio che si fa prestare pure i soldi per gli aumenti di capitale


----------



## vanbasten (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è da mettere la firma per fare un autofinanziamento intelligente come la Roma. Ma visto l'andazzo c'è da aspettarsi più l'autofinanziamento alla Thohir.
> 
> E con un Milan low-cost manca solo il ritorno di Berlusconi, l'ital-Milan e Brocchi.



Berlusconi non tornerà mai più, ci metto la mano sulla brace.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2017)

se la notizia sarà ufficiale, se lo sarà (attendo però notizia ufficiale), segnerà il completo fallimento da parte di questa nuova società. Dal proprietario all'amministratore delegato. Contano i fatti e non le parole, e i fatti, in questo caso, sarebbero fallimentari. Tengo sempre presente che il VA è stato l'obiettivo principale su cui basare la ricostruzione. Il Business Plan si va a far benedire. 
Come avevo scritto lo scorso anno, il mancato acquisto di questa proprietà nel 2016, sarebbe stato deleterio ai fini sportivi, perchè il piano sarebbe stato molto più lungo, e ora quest'assurda nebulosità sulla proprietà mina la credibilità internazionale, nelle stanze del potere.


----------



## vanbasten (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.



La cosa certa è che loro ci hanno provato, l'ex dirigenza dopo lo storico di passivi degli ultimi anni non li facevano entrare nemmeno in uefa. Comunque il Corriere non è la bibbia. Aspetto c.ufficiale della uefa.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Dicembre 2017)

Il settlement agreement non è quello che hanno fatto Inter Roma e PSG?


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non tornerà mai più, ci metto la mano sulla brace.



Il ritorno di Berlusconi è un problema secondario rispetto a quello gravissimo del settlement agreement.

A giugno si smobilita e si riparte. E non si riparte da Donnarumma, Suso e Romagnoli, ma salvo sorprese da Bonucci, Musacchio, Biglia, Montolivo, Kalinic, Kessie, Rodriguez e tutti i protagonisti negativi di questa pessima stagione. 

Ci aggrapperemo all'esplosione di un giovane come Cutrone, al parametro zero che ritrova una seconda giovinezza, alla scoperta eventuale di un giovane fenomeno e all'allenatore che fa magie alla Conte.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.



La successione dei fatti mi sta portando a una convinzione: smettere di preoccuparmi di Li, Fassone e Mirabelli (al di là del giudizio sugli ultimi due, che mi sono, tutto sommato, simpatici), poiché tra qualche anno li ricorderò come una breve parentesi.


----------



## vanbasten (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Berlusconi è un problema secondario rispetto a quello gravissimo del settlement agreement.
> 
> A giugno si smobilita e si riparte. E non si riparte da Donnarumma, Suso e Romagnoli, ma salvo sorprese da Bonucci, Musacchio, Biglia, Montolivo, Kalinic, Kessie, Rodriguez e tutti i protagonisti negativi di questa pessima stagione.
> 
> Ci aggrapperemo all'esplosione di un giovane come Cutrone, al parametro zero che ritrova una seconda giovinezza, alla scoperta eventuale di un giovane fenomeno e all'allenatore che fa magie alla Conte.



Bene(anzi male), vedo che hai già fatto i conti. Quanto dovrà essere il passivo massimo della stagione 18-19 con il seetleament?


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il settlement agreement non è quello che hanno fatto Inter Roma e PSG?



Sì

Guarda l'Inter di Thohir cos'ha fatto col settlement agreement di mezzo e hai un'idea di quello che può capitare a noi.
Ci andrà di lusso se riuscissimo a fare come la Roma, ma fare come la Roma significa vendere uno/due/tre pezzi pregiati ogni anno e da lì fare mercato con pochissime certezze e molti giocatori da scoprire. 

La Roma ha passato periodi dolorosi prima di trovare la stabilità degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Bene(anzi male), vedo che hai già fatto i conti. Quanto dovrà essere il passivo massimo della stagione 18-19 con il seetleament?



Lo stabilirà la Uefa e dipenderà dai conti del Milan, sui quali se ne saprà di più pubblicamente a gennaio. 

Guarda che è stato detto tutta estate che questo era un all-in


----------



## alcyppa (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello mi spaventa ancor di più, oggi.
> 
> *Avrebbe anche la scusa, servita su piatto d'argento, per non spendere. Il suo sogno.*


*
*

È la prima cosa a cui ho pensato.
Sembra tutto costruito su misura...


----------



## vanbasten (7 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo stabilirà la Uefa e dipenderà dai conti del Milan, sui quali se ne saprà di più pubblicamente a gennaio.
> 
> Guarda che è stato detto tutta estate che questo era un all-in



Ma donnarumma suso e romagnoli sul mercato valgono piu di 100 milioni di euro quindi non sta ne in cielo ne in terra quello che dici. Verranno ceduti solo i primi 2 "big" se sarà necessario e rimpiazzarli spendendo la meta sia di stipendio sia di prezzo di acquisto. Inoltre si potranno fare operazione del tipo vendere cutrone per 15 milioni con clausola di riscatto a nostro favore a 22(stile real-morata-juventus) idem per locatelli ectt..

Io prevedo un passivo massimo di 60/70 milioni il primo anno per poi scendere a 50,40,30 e cosi via.


E comunque Milan China è attiva, chissà che non arrivi qualche sponsor da 10 milioni a botta


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

*La Gazzetta conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.*


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.*



Che pagliacci alla UEFA
Vediamo se con il Psg fanno i fenomeni o fanno finta di nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> 
> La Gazzetta conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.



Incredibile come non ne vada bene una, oh una! Meh, mettiamoci l'anima in pace, ormai siamo robetta.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

*Corriere dello Sport: L'Uefa ha bocciato il piano del Milan. Domani la comunicazione ufficiale. Il club rossonero subirà una multa più vincoli al mercato. *


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

*Giovanni Capuano: "La Uefa non crede al piano di Fassone e Yonghong Li. L'approvazione del VA sarebbe stato una approvazione della bontà dell'operazione dei mesi scorsi, una scelta politica che la Uefa ha rifiutato di fare. Sarà impossibile ripetere campagne da oltre 200 milioni, e rappresenterà un ostacolo tutt'altro che irrilevante per riportare il club ad alti livelli.*


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> 
> La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.
> ...




.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Dicembre 2017)

La possibilità di vedere un Milan ad alti livelli è definitivamente morta.
Ci aspetta un agonizzante vivacchiare che per quanto mi riguarda è peggio della morte.


Stramaledetto Berlusconi e maledetti incapaci Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma donnarumma suso e romagnoli sul mercato valgono piu di 100 milioni di euro quindi non sta ne in cielo ne in terra quello che dici. Verranno ceduti solo i primi 2 "big" se sarà necessario e rimpiazzarli spendendo la meta sia di stipendio sia di prezzo di acquisto. Inoltre si potranno fare operazione del tipo vendere cutrone per 15 milioni con clausola di riscatto a nostro favore a 22(stile real-morata-juventus) idem per locatelli ectt..
> 
> Io prevedo un passivo massimo di 60/70 milioni il primo anno per poi scendere a 50,40,30 e cosi via.
> 
> ...



Almeno due li perdi, senza avere la certezza di come li sostituirai e senza contare che qualcun altro se ne vorrà andare per le scatole piene. E' impensabile che gente come Donnarumma, Suso e Romagnoli rimanga a marcire in un Milan mediocre.

Col settlement agreeement sarà impossibile aumentare il monte ingaggi e la priorità diventerà il pareggio di bilancio.
Ragion per cui ci sarà sicuramente una o due cessioni che da sole dovranno ripianare le perdite, mentre da altre cessioni ci si autofinanzierà. Hai voglia ad autofinanziarti con Borini, Abate, Montolivo...Ci si autofinanzia con chi ha mercato.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> 
> La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.
> ...



.


----------



## vanbasten (7 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Stramaledetto Berlusconi



La colpa è solo sua che ci ha venduto a sconosciuti(fino ad ora) e del suo fido giannino che ha lasciato una montagna di debiti e una squadra da 6posto. Oggi potevamo essere il manchester o il real invece siamo diventati la fiorentina di turno.


----------



## Ivan lancini (7 Dicembre 2017)

ma che centra Berlusconi nn scherziamo purtroppo questi cinesi nn hanno calcolato questo a Berlusconi sono state fatte promesse nn mantenute spero in un cambio di società prima di subito


----------



## vanbasten (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> ma che centra Berlusconi nn scherziamo purtroppo questi cinesi nn hanno calcolato questo a Berlusconi sono state fatte promesse nn mantenute spero in un cambio di società prima di subito



Promesse non mantenute? Ma tu daresti in mano un tuo caro a sconosciuti se ti fanno promesse? Bastava abbassare il prezzo o/e aspettare un soggetto unico e riconosciuto affidabile. Possibilmente con un fatturato di 5 miliardi all'anno.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Dicembre 2017)

In poche parole il Milan è finito.

Ricordo in estate Fassone quando confermava le voci su un Milan su Aguero, Benzema, Aubameyang

Ricordo in estate, e dopo, Fassone che sorrideva e dava per sicuro il VA. 

Ora il signor Fassone deve fare le valigie prima di Mirabelli, passate alle cose formali e andate via.

Che fine che ha fatto il Milan..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Se così fosse inutile nascondersi fallimento su ogni fronte


----------



## PheelMD (7 Dicembre 2017)

Brutta batosta ma non facciamo cataclismi come al solito. 
Di certo questo passaggio è un bell'ostacolo, ma non è definitivo. Sarà problematico soprattutto a breve termine. Con un eventuale ritorno alla coppa che conta ritroveremo equilibrio. Cosa non impossibile malgrado i limiti sul mercato, si veda Inter e Roma.

Sicuramente questa "sconfitta" espone a tutti i giudizi negativi del caso l'operato della dirigenza.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se così fosse inutile nascondersi fallimento su ogni fronte



bravo lollo questo ti fa onore....sei sempre stato ottimista su questa "nuova era" se non ricordo male ma ormai inutile negare l'evidenza......

comunque aspettiamo che sia ufficiale anche se non ci credo nemmeno io ormai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> 
> La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.
> ...



Ormai si sapeva e non mi ero fatto illusioni, ma resta una mazzata dolorosa.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Questa Fass1 ce la dovrà spiegare bene


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Dicembre 2017)

vorrà dire che ripartiremo dai giovani, per l'ennesima volta.

tanto sono anni che veniamo da mercati da pezzenti, e neppure spendere 200 mln ha cambiato le cose...

la delusione è tanta, ma non più di quella che stiamo già subendo, con una squadra che non gira, e tutti i milioni buttati per gente tutto sommato modesta.


----------



## Casnop (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> 
> La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.
> ...


La mancanza di precedenti giurisprudenziali in Federazione in tema di voluntary agreement rendeva obiettivamente incerto l'esito di questo concordato. Alla base esso postulava un accordo fiduciario, di lunga durata, su un piano industriale basato su investimenti importanti in conto capitale per raddoppiare a cinque anni il valore del fatturato, e la UEFA non aveva certezze sul controllo dei costi finanziari per centrare l'obiettivo del pareggio di bilancio a termine. Ora, settlement agreement, inizia il percorso della programmazione a breve, quella che impone di contenere i deficit non solo attraverso l'aumento di fatturato, ma anche attraverso la riduzione dei costi. Il primo elemento è francamente imprescindibile, e passa attraverso lo sviluppo del progetto di Milan China, e l'avvio, non procrastinabile, del progetto del nuovo stadio, i cui costi di costruzione non sono monitorati dall'UEFA nel suo Fair Play Finanziario. Sul lato passivo, la proprietà dovrà risolvere il problema della gestione del debito della controllante del club, che non impatta ovviamente sui conti del club, e qui attendiamo novità societarie a quel livello nei prossimi mesi. Sul piano sportivo, banalmente, la presenza di un tecnico di provate capacità di manager diventa ora impellente. Come dimostra Spalletti, un buon tecnico è in grado di comporre e rendere competitiva una squadra di non eccelso livello tecnico, e costituisce un risparmio consistente di investimenti sul lato giocatori, ora limitato dai paventati vincoli di bilancio. L'attrazione a questo progetto sportivo di tali professionisti ha il nome della chiarezza, e della determinazione. Quella che, infine, tutti chiediamo, ed a tutti i livelli, al nuovo Milan.


----------



## Solo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.
> 
> ...


Fallimento totale sul piano sportivo e societario.

Stagione a ******* dopo poche giornate 
Mercato palesemente incompleto nonostante l'ammontare speso
Nessuna chiarezza sul fronte societario
Niente sponsor
Niente Settlement Agreement 

Che tristezza.

Neanche l'Inter morattiana faceva ridere così.


----------



## Zenos (7 Dicembre 2017)

E ora i due pagliacci che faranno?apacf2 show?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan è definitivamente FINITO.
Siamo come la Samp. .. o la Fiorentina. 
Qualcuno teme anche il fallimento tra qualche anno


----------



## The P (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ed alla fine i cattivi giornalai ebbero ragione.
> 
> Bella botta questa...



Come detto qualche giorno fa in "privato" a quanto pare i giornalai, per quanto siano giornalai, qualcosa la sanno. Bruttissima botta, ma del resto di sto Li non sa niente nessuno. Quello è il punto.


----------



## Devil man (7 Dicembre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Brutta batosta ma non facciamo cataclismi come al solito.
> Di certo questo passaggio è un bell'ostacolo, ma non è definitivo. Sarà problematico soprattutto a breve termine. Con un eventuale ritorno alla coppa che conta ritroveremo equilibrio. Cosa non impossibile malgrado i limiti sul mercato, si veda Inter e Roma.
> 
> Sicuramente questa "sconfitta" espone a tutti i giudizi negativi del caso l'operato della dirigenza.



Linter al momento del SA aveva già Icardi in casa noi chi abbiamo Montolivo e Borini? Dove pensiamo di andare senza una punta vera?


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Dicembre 2017)

Attualmente ci interessa fino a un certo punto visto che siamo all'ottavo posto e senza partecipazione alle coppe possiamo fare quello che vogliamo.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Milan è definitivamente FINITO.
> Siamo come la Samp. .. o la Fiorentina.
> Qualcuno teme anche il fallimento tra qualche anno



Questo non è vero.
Abbiamo pur sempre uno dei più alti fatturati in Italia.
Ci vorrà più tempo e competenza.


----------



## sette (7 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Attualmente ci interessa fino a un certo punto visto che siamo all'ottavo posto e senza partecipazione alle coppe possiamo fare quello che vogliamo.



scusa se mi permetto, senza partecipare alle coppe posiamo fare i mediocri a 360°, questo possiamo fare


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Questa è una batosta incredibile ma ammettiamolo, chi ci credeva davvero..troppi silenzi ultimamente?

Alla UEFA il problema è sempre lo stesso che solo qualcuno finge di ignorare: sto benedetto Mr Lì non lo conosce nessuno e non da alcuna garanzia.

Grazie a Berlusconi che ci ha ridotto così, avesse chiesto il giusto sarebbero arrivate cordate vere invece che due avventurieri (bee e Lì)

Chiedo un'ultima cosa: con un eventuale altro cambio di proprietà non si ridiscuterebbe tutto nuovamente?


----------



## Eziomare (7 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Attualmente ci interessa fino a un certo punto visto che siamo all'ottavo posto e senza partecipazione alle coppe possiamo fare quello che vogliamo.



Infatti, restando fuori dalle competizioni internazionali dovremmo essere svincolati dai paletti uefa, oppure no?
Qualcuno puo' chiarire?


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2017)

Il mercato sarebbe stato finanziato da cessioni a prescindere, si è fatto quasi tutto l'estate scorsa per questo, faremo il settlement, no panic.

Ad ogni modo è stata la mossa giusta


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Infatti, restando fuori dalle competizioni internazionali dovremmo essere svincolati dai paletti uefa, oppure no?
> Qualcuno puo' chiarire?



A patto di non volerci mai più partecipare direi.

Comunque in questo caso se i soldi ce li abbiamo davvero sarebbero da dirottare su nuovo stadio e giovanili.
E sviluppare il progetto in Cina per aumentare il fatturato.
Ci vorrà più tempo ma si potrebbe arrivare lo stesso, la Juventus ce l'ha fatta.


----------



## Djici (7 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se così fosse inutile nascondersi fallimento su ogni fronte



Questo ti fa onore.

Il S.A. sara la mazzata finale di questa gestione.


----------



## Konrad (7 Dicembre 2017)

Posto che delle spiegazioni, a seguito di ufficialità, si imporranno dato che il ns. AF Fassone aveva dato per fattibile il VA.
Io continuo a non capire molti di voi: ma pensavate davvero che Donnarumma non partisse la prossima estate? Preghiamo solo di venderlo bene...tanto in questa stagione è tornato ben piantato in terra e di voli da fuoriclasse ne ho visti ben pochi. Ci prendiamo un Perin e cresciamo in casa Plizzari. Quanto alla seconda partenza eccellente...si potrebbe dire Suso...ma non ne sono certo.
La voce più importante della prossima campagna acquisti sarà quella del tecnico...se il nome sarà quello sperato potremmo ancge giocare con le punte attuali


----------



## robs91 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Posto che delle spiegazioni, a seguito di ufficialità, si imporranno dato che il ns. AF Fassone aveva dato per fattibile il VA.
> Io continuo a non capire molti di voi: ma pensavate davvero che Donnarumma non partisse la prossima estate? Preghiamo solo di venderlo bene...tanto in questa stagione è tornato ben piantato in terra e di voli da fuoriclasse ne ho visti ben pochi. Ci prendiamo un Perin e cresciamo in casa Plizzari. Quanto alla seconda partenza eccellente...si potrebbe dire Suso...ma non ne sono certo.
> La voce più importante della prossima campagna acquisti sarà quella del tecnico...se il nome sarà quello sperato potremmo ancge giocare con le punte attuali



Ma chi vuoi che venga in questa situazione,Conte è utopia con il mercato bloccato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ragazzi ma tutto sto panico?

Anche l'Inter ha il settlment, vi aspettavate mica 200 milioni di mercato vero?
Sarà finanziato da Suso e Donnarumma


----------



## Mic (7 Dicembre 2017)

lessi la cosa giusta qualche giorno fa, come può una società gloriosa che vuole risorgere, prendere in bloccò l'impianto di una società storicamente perdente ?


----------



## Mic (7 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma tutto sto panico?
> 
> Anche l'Inter ha il settlment, vi aspettavate mica 200 milioni di mercato vero?
> Sarà finanziato da Suso e Donnarumma



perdonami, non tanto per donnar, ma senza suso saremmo in piena zona retrocessione............ facciamo finta di non vederlo ma è l'unico che tira la carretta. Inoltre quei fessi hanno messo 40 mln di clausola, un pianto!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Dicembre 2017)

vediamo di sbrigarci a vendere quel fesso di dollarumma prima che qualcuno si accorga che è un mediocre... con quei soldi ci possiamo prendere un pezzo pregiato. E sfoltiamo un po' la rosa che siamo pieni di gente inutile strapagata.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2017)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: schiaffo al progetto di Yonghong Li ed all'immagine del club. Ed ora che succede? I rossoneri verranno sanzionati dall'Uefa. Anche se è presto per sapere come. Ad oggi il Milan potrebbe avere difficoltà anche a rientrare nel settlement. Ma se ne parlerà in primavera. Cosa prevede il settlement? Diversi paletti, tra i quali limitazione alle rose, alle spese e l'imposizione di bilanci specifici. Questa bocciatura rende il nuovo progetto sempre più complicato. La società rossonera è già alle prese con il prestito da saldare ad Elliott.*


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non tornerà mai più, ci metto la mano sulla brace.


Attento.. a me fa più paura se ritorna l'altro..


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> perdonami, non tanto per donnar, ma senza suso saremmo in piena zona retrocessione............ facciamo finta di non vederlo ma è l'unico che tira la carretta. Inoltre quei fessi hanno messo 40 mln di clausola, un pianto!



Si, come Menez e Balotelli 

Io ho dubbi che ci sia un fesso che li paga 40


----------



## vannu994 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Potenzialmente se ci vogliamo rinforzare in estate conviene non andare in Europa... Mamma mia che barzelletta che siamo diventati


----------



## Stex (7 Dicembre 2017)

donnarumma se va via , sono 70 milioni in cassa. La clausola e quella.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 dicembre 2017, La Uefa ha bocciato il piano presentato dal Milan per il Voluntary Agreement. Anche in casa Milan ormai regna il pessimismo, per due condizioni poste dalla Uefa per l'eventuale sì al Voluntary: la prima che non ci sia nessuna instabilità nella proprietà e che, di conseguenza, il debito con Elliott venga rifinanziato entro domani (quando ci sarà l'ultima riunione della commissione Uefa). Al Milan serve più tempo, Almeno altri 30 giorni. Inoltre, la Uefa pretende garanzie sulle perdite, per circa 150 milioni, da qui a quando arriverà il pareggio di bilancio. Pare che la Uefa si sia impuntata e chieda quei soldi, 150 milioni, in fidejussioni o addirittura l'intero importo come garanzia. Possibile che questa rigidità da parte dell'Uefa dipenda in buona parte dai dubbi su Yonghong Li. Dopo la bocciatura, dunque, si passerà al Settlement Agreement. Il Milan subirà e dovrà accettare una sanzioni e/o più limitazioni.
> 
> 
> La *Gazzetta* conferma: mazzata Milan, bocciato il Voluntary. Da venerdì il club dovrà stringere la cinghia.
> ...



Bah. Staremo a vedere. Certo che con questi vincoli della UEFA per riportare un club in alto devi necessariamente riciclare i fondi di qualche paese arabo, peraltro sotto sponsorizzazioni farlocche che sono una presa in giro bella e buona, altrimenti è impossibile sostenere le spese di investimento iniziale se la UEFA pretende il pareggio di bilancio subito.

Per me è una cosa assurda e oligarchica.


----------

